# Andy's little slice of ocean



## Andyn (Dec 29, 2012)

Just picked up a IM Nuvo 24 gal nano tank from Coral Reef Shop. I had a 8 GAL running for about a year now and decided it is time to upgrade. As you can see I need to upgrade the lighting since it is from my 8 gal. I also have a 100gal tank with all the stuff needed to go but I have no room one day I will get it going.

My first sw nano tank 









The new hawtness


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Your IM Nuvo 24 gal nano looks very good. The manufacturer picked excellent dimensions for the tank.


----------



## Andyn (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks rburns24. I picked this because I loved the length. A update to come soon. Boxing day was good to me but now I hope my wife doesn't kill me.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

very cool Andy. Just out of curiosity, is that an emperor angel in the back, and what is the other one ( looks like another angel too).....

Emperor Angels need a minimum tank of 200g...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oooooo that tank looks so nice!


----------



## Andyn (Dec 29, 2012)

Letigrama said:


> very cool Andy. Just out of curiosity, is that an emperor angel in the back, and what is the other one ( looks like another angel too).....
> 
> Emperor Angels need a minimum tank of 200g...


Yes that was a emperor angel. I sold it off though it was picking at only my open brain coral. I know that they need a large tank. I have a 100g tank ready to go with all the lights, rock, skimmer but the only problem is I don't have any room.

Here is a little update with a new Maxspect razor 160w 12000k light and a mp10es.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice lights!

What is the other tang I see there? 

Well, I have a 110g and I would never get an Emperor, I guess you can get them small and then sell it.... Then again Angels all nip at corals so you will need a huge tank just to do a FOWLER..

if you need to sell livestock the marketplace here is probably the best place to sell.


----------



## Andyn (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Letigrama. I don't think I will be getting another angel anytime soon. The Tang is a powder brown tang.


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

SEXY too short to post just the word sexy? how dare you undermind the word SEXY, whhaat?


----------



## Andyn (Dec 29, 2012)

Added one new coral and fish. Thanks to Reef Boutique for letting hang around for so long before picking something out.

Open Brain


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

hey, what are the tank dimensions? didn't see it posted. maybe im blind.


how do you like the maxspect?


----------

